# من أجل ابنائنا بالتعليم الفني



## egyptian tiger89 (10 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*((يَرْفَعِ الله الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوْا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِيْنَ أُتُوْا العِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ))
**صدق الله العظيم


**وعَن أبي الدَّرداءِ رَضِيَ اللهُ عنهُ قالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْه وسلَّمَ يَقُولُ*
*مَن سَلَكَ طَرِيْقَاَ يَبْتَغِي فِيْهِ عِلْمَاً سَهَّلَ اللهُ لهُ طَرِيْقَاً إلى الجَنَّة وإنَّ المَلائِكَةَ لَتَضَعُ أجْنِحَتَهَا لِطَالِبِ العِلْمِ رِضَاً بِما يَصْنَعُ وَ إنَّ العَالِمَ لَيَسْتَغفِرُ لهُ مَن في السَّمواتِ ومَن في الأرضِ حَتَّى الحِيْتَانُ في المَاءِ وفَضْلُ العَالِمِ عَلى العَابِدِ كَفَضلِ القَمَرِ على سَائِرِ الكَوَاكِبِ وإنَّ العُلَماءِ وَرَثَةُ الأنبِيْاءِ وإنَّ الأنبِيْاءَ لمْ يُوَرَثُوا دِيْناراً ولا دِرْهَمَاً وَ إنَّما وَرَّثُوا العِلْمَ فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ أخَذَ بِحَظٍ وَافِرٍ*
*ـ رواه أبو داود والترمذي ـ*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*من هذا المنطلق (كتاب الله وسنته) أبدءحديثي بالشكر لهذا المنتدي الكريم لأنه صاحب فضل علي حينما كنت طالب بالكلية وحتي الان...*
*في حقيقة الأمر أنا كنت عضو بالمنتدي المحترم ولكن كزائر أو بالتعليقات ولكن بعد تخرجي من الكلية وعملي كمعلم بالتربية والتعليم في أحد المدارس وجدت أن الطلاب ضعيفي المستوي طبعا مش كلهم ولا يعرفون ما يطرح بالاسواق ولا حتي شكل المعدات المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف لأن طبعا المدارس لاتستطيع توفير كل المعدات والاجهزة ...*
*
*
*بإختصار وحتي لا أطيل عليكم*
*أرجو من المشرفين الكرام بتخصيص هذه الصفحة أو أي صفحة يخصصها شخص أخر مهتم بمجال التبريد والتكييف بالمدارس الصناعية وذلك من أجل ابنائنا بالتعليم الفني...
*​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سوف ابدء لعلي أكون حلقة الوصل بين المهندسين والشركات ومايدرس بالمدارس الصناعية
لأنني اتمني أن يكون للمهندسين والشركات دور في وضع المناهج التعليمية لكي تتماشي مع سوق العمل
ليضع الدول العربية منافسا قويا للعالم الخارجي الذي لانعرف عنه الا الكتب ومشاهده التقدم التكنولوجي الذين يمرون به ونحن ننظر اليهم نظره الاعجاب والاحترام حتي اصبحنا مستهلكين ...
ونتجنب شيئ خطير 
وهو ما تعلمناه من اجدادنا وشيوخنا وابائنا بأننا ندفن ما توصلنا اليه من خبره واكتشفات 
كما فعلوا القدماء المصريين دفنوا حضارتهم للأسف تحت التراب...
وهذا اعمل اتمني ان يكون مشاركة ايجابية وتفاعلية بين جميع الاعضاء ...

​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 يناير 2012)

*مناهج الصف الأول*

1- التكنولوجيا العامة

2- الخامات

3- أجهزة القياس

4- الرسم الفني

5- الأمن الصناعي

6- مبادئ الكهرباء

7- الحاسب الالي
​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 يناير 2012)

*مناهج الصف الثاني*

1- تكنولوجيا التبريد والتكييف

2- تكنولوجيا الكهرباء والتحكم

3- تخطيط وإدارة الانتاج

4- الرسم الفني

5- الأمن الصناعي 

6- الحاسب الألي ( الاتوكاد )
​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 يناير 2012)

*مناهج الصف الثالث*

1- تكنولوجيا التبريد والتكييف

2- تكنولوجيا الكهرباء والتحكم

3- تخطيط وادارة الانتاج

4- الرسم الفني

5- الحاسب الالي ( الاتوكاد ثلاثي الابعاد - الفوتوشوب )
​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 يناير 2012)

*أمنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*

اتمني من الله سبحانه وتعالي من يمر علي هذه الصفحة وعنده شيئ من العلم الذي يخص المناهج السالف ذكرها لا يبخل علينا به ...​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا : احب ان اضم صوتى لصوتك اخى **egyptian tiger89 فى هذا الموضوع الرائع 


ثانيا : سأشارك بكل ما لدى من كتب ونماذج امتحانات 
حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع *


*وادعو الجميع ان يشاركوا فى هذا الموضوع الرائع *​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 يناير 2012)

*نماذج امتحانات واجاباتها*

*نماذج امتحانات واجاباتها للوزارة التربية والتعليم 
تخصص تبريد وتكييف الهواء
الصف الثالث

للتحميل اضغط على اسم المادة 
سيتم تحويك الى صفحة تحميل متعدد 
اضغط على على *







*لاى موقع تحميل تختاره *



*النماذج *

*تكنولوجيا تبريد

*​ *تكنولوجيا تكييف

*​ *رسم فنى

*​ *إدارة إنتاج*​* 
**كهرباء و تحكم*​ ​


----------



## drmady (14 يناير 2012)

الموضوع مهم جدا وسيكون له مردود طيب


----------



## moha.saeed11 (14 يناير 2012)

ارجو التكرم بكتابه موقع لتحميل كتب المدارس الصانعيه بمصر تخصصات كهرباء تكييف سباكه او تنزيلها ان كان متاح
شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 يناير 2012)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> ارجو التكرم بكتابه موقع لتحميل كتب المدارس الصانعيه بمصر تخصصات كهرباء تكييف سباكه او تنزيلها ان كان متاح
> شكرا للتفضل بالرد



*وزارة التربية والتعليم 
المناهج التعليمية 
http://manahg.moe.gov.eg/Ind_Book.aspx
*​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا الي كلا من يساهم في هذه الصفحة 
شكرا لك 
eng - mahmoud 
ويجعلة الله لك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

منهج تخطيط الصف الثالث
الباب الأول
http://www.hdrmut.net/up/download.php?filename=e7dac5f6eb.doc​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

الرابط من جديد​http://www.hdrmut.net/up/download.php?filename=e7dac5f6eb.doc


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

*منهج تخطيط الصف الثالث*
* الباب الثاني
*http://www.hdrmut.net/up/download.php?filename=20e7abf429.pdf

​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

*منهج تخطيط الصف الثالث
** الباب الثالث
*http://www.hdrmut.net/up/download.php?filename=bdd8eaf10f.pdf​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (14 يناير 2012)

*منهج تخطيط الصف الثالث
** تابع الباب الثالث
*http://www.hdrmut.net/up/download.php?filename=bbd8b72945.pdf​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 يناير 2012)

egyptian tiger89 قال:


> شكرا الي كلا من يساهم في هذه الصفحة
> شكرا لك
> eng - mahmoud
> ويجعلة الله لك في ميزان حسناتك​



*العفو اخى الكريم 
لكن اعطينا بعض الوقت لرفع لك مالدي من كتب 

وياريت تقراء هذا الموضوع سيفدك فى كيفية رفع الملفات
وكل شئ عن الملتقى 
*
 *( دليلك الكامل لملتقى المهندسين العرب )* 

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 يناير 2012)

*كتب الصف الاول*

*الكتاب الاول *
* مبادئ الكهرباء*












*Mediafire

*

*4shared

*

*Megaupload

*

*Rapidshare

*

*Hotfile*​​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الاول*

الكتب الثانى 
* أجهزة القياس*














 *Mediafire

*​ *4shared

*​ *Megaupload

*​ *2shared

*​ *Rapidshare

*​ *Hotfile*​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الاول*

*الكتب الثالث*
*الحاسب الآلى*












 *Mediafire

*​ *4shared

*​ *ziddu

*​ *megaupload

*​ *filesonic*​ 
​


----------



## allal1968 (15 يناير 2012)

اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الباب القيم وهذا رابط لامتحانات بالفرنسية:
امتحانات اجازة التعليم النهني BEP
httpwww.crdp-montpellier.frressourcesexamensconsultationtypes.aspx
بكالوريا مهنية:
httpwww.crdp-montpellier.frressourcesexamensconsultationepreuves.aspxchoixdip=4002550900


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*كتاب تك التبريد والتكييف
الصف الثالث 
الجزء الأول*
http://www.multiupload.com/NN5UZ5WY2D​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (15 يناير 2012)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307133&page=3#ixzz1jYo8rat0

*​*كتاب تك التبريد والتكييف*

* الصف الثالث *

* الجزء الثاني
http://www.multiupload.com/RR7NRFQR2Y*​


----------



## moha.saeed11 (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركات القيمه
هل هناك موقع لتحميل كتب نظام الخمس سنوات مثل مدرسه جلال فهمى


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (16 يناير 2012)

*كتاب تك التبريد والتكييف
الصف الثالث
الجزء الثالث*
http://www.multiupload.com/1Q67A48MC5​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*كتب الصف الثانى*

*كتاب تكنولوجيا التبريد والتكييف 
الصف الثانى 












**Embedupload

*

*or 
*
*
*

*Multiupload*​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*كتب الصف الثالث*

*الكتاب الاول *

*تكنولوجيا التكييف *












*Multiupload

*​ *or*​ *Embedupload*​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الثالث*

*الكتاب الثانى *

*تكنولوجيا تبريد *






Embedupload​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الثالث*

*الكتاب الثالث*

*تكنولوجيا كهرباء وتحكم*











*Multiupload*​
*http://www.multiupload.com/55VFQWXY6E*​ * or*​ *Embedupload*​ ​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الثالث*

الكتاب الرابع 

رسم فنى












*embedupload*​ *
*​*or*​* 
*​ *multiupload*​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

*تابع كتب الصف الثالث*

*الكتاب الخامس 

تخطيط إدارة الانتاج**












* *Multiupload*​ *
*​*or*​* 
*​ *Embedupload*​ ​ ​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يناير 2012)

ashraf100 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررر



*العفو اخى الكريم *​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (17 يناير 2012)

*كتاب تك التبريد والتكييف
الصف الثالث
الجزء الرابع*
*http://www.multiupload.com/JXGA5DJHXI*​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (17 يناير 2012)

*شكر الي*
كل من تفاعل مع هذه الصفحة وكل من سيتفاعل معها إن شاء الله
وأخص بالشكر 
*eng - mahmoud
لدعمه وتفاعله مع هذه الصفحة
وهذا ما اتمناه من الجميع
*قال الله سبحانه
( والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور (23) الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل(24) ) الحديد ( ويكتمون مااءاتهم الله من فضله) النساء 37.​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 فبراير 2012)

egyptian tiger89 قال:


> *شكر الي*
> كل من تفاعل مع هذه الصفحة وكل من سيتفاعل معها إن شاء الله
> وأخص بالشكر
> *eng - mahmoud
> ...



* العفو يا egyptian tiger89 
وربنا يوافقك فى الدراسة 
ونشوف مهندس متمميز *​


----------



## mohamed el ashry (24 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: تحيه طيبه وبعد كونت طالب بمدرسه صناعيه وبجد كل ما يحتاجه الطالب مدرس عملي يقدر عمله فالطالب اكثر شئ يحتاجه التدريب العملي فيجب رفع كفائه المدرس وتعريفه باساليب التبريد الجديده والمعدات الجديده حتي ينعكس علي الطالب ولا بد من مخاطبه الوزير حتي يتم جلب هذه المعدات الي المدارس حتي يتم انتاج طالب يتماشي مع سوء العمل الخارجي ولاكن كمان الاهم ان يكون الطالب لديه استعداد ان يتعلم ومعي شخصيا ولله المثل الاعلي عندما تخرجت من المدرسه وزهبت الي المعهد كونت افقه اشياء كثيره فكان لدينا في المدرسه استاذ ونعم ما انجبته الوزاره فهمنا منه كل شيئ فخرجت اعي نوعا ما بالمجال ففرق معي كثيرا في وقت التعليم فاليوم الحمد لله من احسن عشر فتين علي مستوي قطاع البترول في التبريد والتكييف والحمد لله


----------



## ali.sakr (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
*


----------



## ahmedakkam (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## يامن علي حسن (18 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو رفعه على موقع 4shared وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يامن علي حسن (19 يناير 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الكتب على موقع 4shared وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يامن علي حسن (19 يناير 2013)

روابط الكتب لاتعمل ارجو ممن حمل الكتب اعادة رفعها على موقع 4shared وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بسيوني حسن (20 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## زيادة محمد (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود العظيم الذى يبذل وارجو من الله 
ان يجعل كل اعمالك مهندس محمد خالصه لوجه الله الكريم
ارجو المراسلة بكل جديد فأنا هاوى مبتدأ.......
شـــــــــــــكرا


----------



## صفدي (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: كتب الصف الاول*

بارك الله فيكم 
ان شاء الله نقدر نشاركم الاجر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 يوليو 2013)

*تعديل الروابط مرة اخرى مجمعة*










تم تعديل الروابط مرة اخرى واليكم الروابط الجديدة 


 الكتب كلها مجمعة فى صفحة واحدة 

حمل من هنا 






 كل صف لوحده 

 أولا : كتب المدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام الثلاث سنوات 

حمل من هنا الكتب كلها

او

كتب الصف الاول 

كتب الصف الثانى 

كتب الصف الثالث






ثانيا : كتب المدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام الخمس سنوات

حمل من هنا الكتب كلها

او


كتب الصف الثانى 

كتب الصف الثالث

ملاحظة هذة الكتب المتوفرة لدى بخصوص 5 سنوات ياريت اللى عندى كتب يضفها






ثالثا : نماذج الامتحانات 

حمل من هنا 
















​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 يوليو 2013)

*تعديل الروابط مرة اخرى مجمعة*









تم تعديل الروابط مرة اخرى واليكم الروابط الجديدة 


 الكتب كلها مجمعة فى صفحة واحدة 

حمل من هنا 






 كل صف لوحده 

 أولا : كتب المدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام الثلاث سنوات 

حمل من هنا الكتب كلها

او

كتب الصف الاول 

كتب الصف الثانى 

كتب الصف الثالث






ثانيا : كتب المدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام الخمس سنوات

حمل من هنا الكتب كلها

او


كتب الصف الثانى 

كتب الصف الثالث

ملاحظة هذة الكتب المتوفرة لدى بخصوص 5 سنوات ياريت اللى عندى كتب يضفها






ثالثا : نماذج الامتحانات 

حمل من هنا 
















​


----------



## هانى رمزى (23 يوليو 2013)

الروابط كلها لاتعمل برجاء التحديث


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 يوليو 2013)

هانى رمزى قال:


> الروابط كلها لاتعمل برجاء التحديث



راجع الروابط الموجودة فى المشاركة 48 كلها شغاله


----------



## هانى رمزى (12 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل حتى مشاركه 48 برجاء التحديث


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 أغسطس 2013)

هانى رمزى قال:


> الروابط لاتعمل حتى مشاركه 48 برجاء التحديث



الروابط كلها شغالة 
أنا جربتها بنفسى
جرب تانى و قولى ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 أغسطس 2013)

*جرب الرابط شغال تمام
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tEnAlJvM/____.html*​


----------



## hoiymn (13 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط جميعها لاتعمل حتى مشاركه 48 ,53 برجاء تحميلها على موقع متميز مثل :-

http://www.gulfup.com


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تعديل الروابط من جديد*



hoiymn قال:


> الروابط جميعها لاتعمل حتى مشاركه 48 ,53 برجاء تحميلها على موقع متميز مثل :-
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com




الروابط من جديد و كلها تعمل برجاء ابلاغى باى مشكلة فى التحميل 




مناهج تبريد وتكييف للمدارس الفنيه نظام السنوات الثلاثة 

​

الصف الاول 
أجهزة القياس Gauges
http://mir.cr/15VBFT8N

الحاسب الآلى Computer
http://mir.cr/02RS586O

مبادئ الكهرباء electricity
http://mir.cr/15Y4QJIO

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



الصف الثانى 
تكنولوجيا تبريد الصف الثاني مصر 2009 Cooling Technology
http://mir.cr/1FGSW8UI

------------------------------------------------------------------



الصف الثالث 
رسم Drawing
http://mir.cr/GTFVB4FH

تخطيط Planning
http://mir.cr/VNIJHJBD

الحاسب الالى 3Computer
http://mir.cr/ZHDQNPI3

تكييف Air Conditioning
http://mir.cr/VFLRQZNP

تك تبريد Cooling
http://mir.cr/DLHCPVGX

كهرباء electricity
http://mir.cr/BWU7TEJX



طبعة 2010 – 2011
تخطيط وإدارة إنتاج Planning
http://mir.cr/1PEKY8LU

تك كهرباء وتحكم electricity
http://mir.cr/GZ1YGGE8

تكنولوجيا تكييف Air Conditioning
http://mir.cr/9JGESPMR

رسم فنى Drawing
http://mir.cr/XZHFXBH1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نماذج الوزارة - قسم التبريد 3 سنوات Models
http://mir.cr/1K7NAYXF




مناهج تبريد وتكييف للمدارس الفنيه المتقدمه نظام الخمس سنوات


مناهج الصف الثانى
 

دوائر والات كهربيه Circuits and electric machines
http://mir.cr/PBPASPBO

رسم فنى Drawing
http://mir.cr/UWXGEXPM

قياسات ميكانيكيه Mechanical measurements
http://mir.cr/1RUBYKNU

مواد وخامات Materials
http://mir.cr/2VOML3BH

----------------------------------------------


مناهج الصف الثالث 
​الحاسب الآلى Computer
http://mir.cr/EPTJBN7O

رسم Drawing
http://mir.cr/KVRWTYAX

كتاب أساسيات تحكم Control Basics
http://mir.cr/DVRBZUYM

مكونات الكترونية Electronic components
http://mir.cr/1WGA3F5M

نطم ومعدات التبريد refrigeration equipment
http://mir.cr/0TVTLTRX

نظم ومعدات التكييف HVAC systems
http://mir.cr/DDKOM0HT

أختبار الفصل الذراسي الثاني للعام الذراسي 2010 2011 Test
http://mir.cr/09LRB6HP

الحاسب افي الصناعة computer industry
http://mir.cr/NXNLDMYB

--------------
قمت برفع الملفات من جديد لو فى مشاكل فى التحميل برجاء ابلاغى 
ولكم تحياتى 
محمود عبد الفتاح 






​


----------



## eng000 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

الله


----------

